# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Hrvatska uživo treba tatu na porodiljnom

## pinocchio

Nema vas puno ali nadam se da će se naći barem jedan koji će sljedećeg ponedjeljka pred kamerama nešto reći na temu ravnopravnosti spolova. Za emisiju Hrvatska uživo. Javljajte se meni na pp ili kako vam paše  :Smile:

----------


## pinocchio

baš nitko?

----------

